# Apple Tv et videoprojecteur



## skyjuju166 (13 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre professionnel, nous nous servons de l'ipad 3 pour projeter des keynote sur un vidéoprojecteur branché en hdmi.

Nous souhaiterions nous libérer des câbles et faire en sorte que l'ipad soit relier en wifi au vidéoprojecteur.

Sachant que nous n'avons pas de connection internet (hormis la 3g qui est sur l'ipad, mais partage de connection impossible), l'apple tv pourrait-elle etre la solution? Car apparement elle ne permettrait pas de diffuser elle meme du réseau.

Existe t'il une autre solution ?

merci !


----------



## George78 (13 Avril 2012)

L'Apple TV ne fonctionnera pas sans connexion wifi, c'est sûr.. Maintenant tu  peux créer un wifi avec une Airport Express sans interenet, mais á mon sens, ça n'ira pas non plus, tu ne pourras pas activer ton Home Sharing sans connexion á Internet..
Ce que je ferais á ta place, c'est configurer mon Apple TV chez moi avec une Airport Express indépendante, le tout sur ma ligne internet dispo á la maison, avec Home Sharing activé et le tout qui fonctionne. Ensuite couper mon routeur á la maison, et faire le test pour voir comment se comporte le trio iPad-Airport Express-Apple TV. 
Ainsi tu auras le résultat de fonctionnement sans connection internet..


----------



## skyjuju166 (16 Avril 2012)

Ok merci de la réponse.

Donc faisant mes réunions en déplacement, ce système sera trop compliqué...

Impossible pour moi de relier en wifi mon vidéoprojecteur et mon ipad simplement donc? meme si ce n'est pas une solution Apple !


----------



## George78 (18 Avril 2012)

.. ben c'est que ton iPad est AirPlay, ready, donc tu as la possibilité de réaliser ce que tu veux, mais il te faut absolument un module te permettant de recevoir le signal wifi au niveau de ton projo..
Perso, je ne sais pas s'il existe un tel module hors Apple, mais en ce qui  me concerne, á ta place, je tenterais le coup avec l'Apple TV et un Airport Extreme..


----------



## davidcaro2 (6 Mai 2012)

Avec un peu de retard, peut être qu en créant un réseau wifi depuis un iPhone ( partage de connexion) tu pourrais connecter ton iPad et ton ATV dessus, mais je n ai aucune certitude pour cette possibilité.

Edit: bon je viens d essayer chez moi, en connectant mon atv3 à mon réseau wifi créé par l iPhone. Ça marche, je peux steamer de mon iPad vers mon atv3. En fait dans cette config , il n y a pas besoin d activer le partage de bibliothèque.
Donc ça peut sûrement t aider si tu possède un iPhone avec possibilité de faire du partage de connexion. De plus avec cette config tu peux en plus aller sur internet en cas de besoin pour ta présentation. La data ne sera decompté que si tu va sur le net. Les documents présent sur l iPad ne consommerons pas ton data.


----------



## AZTT (13 Juin 2012)

oui l'APPLETV fonctionne sans connexion INTERNET

il suffit d'avoir la BOX qui fera le PONT

et zou.. même au fin fond de la forêt sans CNX


----------



## Phiboc (20 Juin 2012)

Ha, l'Apple TV fonctionne sans connection Internet? C'est bon à savoir çà!


----------



## pbayl (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'équipement, ipad, apple tv, airport extreme et keynote. Mon but est de diffuser sur un vidéoprojecteur mes présentations keynote à partir de l'ipad tout en étant libre de mes mouvements. Tous les appareils sont branchés. Je n'ai pas de connexion internet mais j'ai réalisé les diverses configurations des appareils auparavant. La diffusion des photos par exemple fonctionne parfaitement (et sans connexion internet pour ceux qui se posaient la question). Je cherche maintenant à diffuser une présentation keynote. Je ne trouve pas dans keynote le lien vers l'apple tv. Sauriez-vous m'indiquer comment je dois procéder?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

J'ai trouvé. Pour ceux que ça intéresse:
Connectez votre iPhone ou votre iPad et votre Apple TV au même réseau Wi-Fi.
Sur votre iPhone ou votre iPad, double-cliquez sur le bouton principal pour afficher les applications récemment utilisées.
Effectuez deux fois un balayage, de la gauche vers la droite, sur les applications que vous avez récemment utilisées, jusqu&#8217;à l&#8217;apparition de l&#8217;icône .
Touchez l&#8217;icône  pour afficher une liste des appareils AirPlay disponibles.
Activez la recopie vidéo AirPlay* à partir de ce menu, en touchant le nom de votre Apple TV. Déplacez ensuite le curseur d&#8217;activation/désactivation sur Activé.


----------



## nicoguitare (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour.

Ayant pris connaissance de vos expériences, je souhaite vous soumettre mes interrogations.

1.) Je souhaiterais pouvoir partager une connexion internet (pour mon ipad ou d'autres terminaux) dans ma classe ponctuellement. Cette connexion provenant d'un ethernet peut être partagée en wifi grâce à mon Mac. Seulement je voudrais m'en dispenser et n'utiliser que mon ipad 1 et si besoin mon iphone (avec lequel le partage de connexion sera possible en janvier). 
D'après vos échanges, l'iPhone permettrait de partager ma connexion mais sur mon réseau cellulaire iphone. C'est une solution.
Une autre serait l'emploi d'une AirPort express.
J'ai bien compris ?

2.) Dans quelques temps, j'espère passer sur un ipad supérieur. Il aura donc la capacité de projeter via un video proj tout ce qu'il se passe sur son écran et je pourrais ainsi me dispenser de câbles. Mais cela ne sera possible qu'avec une Apple TV n'est-ce pas ?

3.) Ma question est : est-ce que l'Apple TV ne pourrait avoir un rôle avec le duo ipad-iphone de la question 1 ? (À quoi sert son port ethernet ? Elle ne peut émettre de hotspot ?)

4.) Me faut il donc une atv et AirPort express ?? Parce qu'être portable avec l'iPad et une boîte ok mais ipad et deux boites ça fait bcp plus long à installer et double le budget...

Désolé pour le roman...


----------

